# Fluted ambrosia maple bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a bowl I roughed out last October. When I checked it last week with my new moisture meter, it was dry enough to finish. Nice piece of ambrosia maple. It turned nice without too much trouble. Used one of my two carving chisels and carved the flutes. It's 13 1/4" x 3" . Few coats of lacquer, buffed and waxed.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice Mike. The finish looks great as well as the form of the bowl. Good job.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job. Tell me more about the flutes, the lay out the spacing...


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Mighty fine work there. The flutes all look spot on. I figured it was your work when I saw the title..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

3Fingers:
I used the width of the chisel for the initial layout. When you come around to where you started the layout, you can adjust the width slightly to end up with a full space. I have done the math in the past, (circumference=pi x diameter, then divide by aprox. width of flute. Adjust with slightly so there is no remainder.), this time I just used the chisel width. Here's a few pics showing the layout lines. The chisel is very sharp, cut myself twice just clearing chips of the end of it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job, Mike. That ambrosia reminds me of the flaming box elder just a different color.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice wood, very nice bowl. I love the fluting, it adds a lot to the bowl. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice as usual Mike :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the additional pix (of how you clamped the chuck while you carved the rim). Beautiful work.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome job bet the lay out was a pain


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks for sharing the additional pix (of how you clamped the chuck while you carved the rim). Beautiful work.


Just in case you have not seen this, Veritas has a nice adapter for a carving vise.

The adapter.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=58760&cat=1,330,69091&ap=1

The vise.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=31172&cat=1,41659,41667&ap=1

I have these, and like them. The vise has a rubber O ring which is too easy to break - I already had to replace. :thumbdown:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really nice bowl Mike.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wowoweeeee , Mike.....
Great rim on that one.

Question....what do you use to sign the bottom of your work?
Thanks for posting
Tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Wowoweeeee , Mike.....
> Great rim on that one.
> 
> Question....what do you use to sign the bottom of your work?
> ...


Tom,
I just use my old (1970's vintage) Sears Craftsman woodburner. It came with a handful of tips. I use the pointed one. It was $9.95 back then and made in the USA. Nothing fancy, but it works good.

Dave,
I may have to check out one of those vises. Looks pretty nice.

Hut,
the layout was actually pretty simple. Took about 5 minutes. I drew the two circles first. Then using the inside smaller circle, I made a small mark with a pencil using the chisel end as a width gauge. Then to extend the lines out, I used my plastic center finder. Just use light lines in case you have to erase.

Mike


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mike, that is a great showing of your superb craftsmanship.:thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------

